# XM to Re-create Classic War of the Worlds



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Reviving a watershed event in early American radio, nationally syndicated talk show host Glenn Beck will re-enact the audio-based drama of "War of the Worlds" on Oct. 30, live from 8-9 p.m. EST on XM Satellite Radio.

The broadcast will originate from XM's performance studio in Washington D.C., and will be heard on Buzz XM (XM channel 166) as well as Beck's 100 radio affiliates.

Premiere Radio Networks is producing the performance, which will remain faithful to the original script performed by Orson Welles in 1938. The program, featuring a dozen actors, a 15-piece orchestra, and Foley effects, will air without commercial interruption.

The live Beck broadcast will follow two recorded versions of "War of the Worlds," also presented on XM without commercial interruption. The Welles original will run from 6-7 p.m. EST on Radio Classics (XM channel 164). An LA Theaterworks version performed by cast members of the original "Star Trek" TV series will run from 7-8 p.m. EST on Sonic Theater (XM channel 163).

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

I once checked out an audiotape of the original from the library (remember those?). Pretty cool, especially knowing the effect it had on the country.


----------

